# Livingston back in two weeks!!!



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: His lower back is healed and he begins practice drills tomorrow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Nice, he is expected to start conditioning skills again tomarrow.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

nice, but im really looking forward to zebraca's return. it seems like we need another big man

i havent seen livingston play, but theres alot of hype arround him and i want to see it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

:sigh: i should make a contest of guess when/what livingstons next injury will be


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

here is a thought.... if livvy continues to be injured off and on at the same rate he is now until his contract expires.... would the clips resign him do you think? and also do you think some team would offer him a max (or near max) contract?


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

This is great news. I hope Shaun won't be hampered with injuries throughout his career like Jonathan Bender.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Ya let's hope not. They're all different types of injuries so they're indicative of his weak body not of any particular area that could have consistent problems. He just needs to condition his body.


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

joser said:


> nice, but im really looking forward to zebraca's return. it seems like we need another big man
> 
> i havent seen livingston play, but theres alot of hype arround him and i want to see it


Simply put, Shaun Livingston is rediculous! Whatever hype that you've heard about him isn't hype, it's TRUE!

here's what he did last year against CHARLOTTE as a 19 year old rookie fresh outta high school:
17 Pts, 9 Ast, 8 Reb, 6 Stl, 1 BLK in 33 mins 

Even the great Basketball ambassador SONNY VACCARO (he CREATED the NIKE abcd camps and now runs the ROUNDBALL CLASSIC) said last Weds on a L.A. sports radio show that Shaun (with the skills he has right now) is a top 3 PG in the NBA!

His dribbling is top 5 in the league!
His passing is top 3! (Is anyone besides KIDD a better passer?)
His defense is ABOVE average. Dunleavy believes he's one of the best perimeter defenders on the team.
His shot isn't great but it ISN'T a weakness. He can post up 95% of all the PG in the NBA.
He's 6'7" with a 7ft wingspan! (And STILL growing)
His basketball IQ is off the charts!

when he returns, watch for the clippers to go on a 4-5 game win streak because when SHAUN comes off the bench, whoever is coming off the opposing bench to guard Shaun WON'T be able to.

Shaun is gonna kill second teams


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Everyone join hands and pray for the kid's endurance :ghug:


----------



## sertorius (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm happy to hear this, but much as I love the kid's skills, until he can prove he can go a full season without injuries, it's kinda hard to really get too excited about it.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

sertorius said:


> I'm happy to hear this, but much as I love the kid's skills, until he can prove he can go a full season without injuries, it's kinda hard to really get too excited about it.


 I'll be ecstatic with a third of a season personally.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I think they should Move Maggs and Shaun off the bench together when thsi happens, that will totally kill the second teams, and have singleton and wilcox in at the same time as well.

Oh man I'm excited.


----------



## littlejebronys (Oct 1, 2005)

I want to see the new improved livy play this year too. He hired jordans trainer over the summer and worked on his jumpshoot all summer long. Livy and brand worked out together the whole summer too. He hurt his back in the gym lifting weights not on the basketball court. So get ready guys to watch the NEW livy take over, also lets see what samIam has taught him.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

When Livingston gets back it's going to be ridiculous.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I think they should Move Maggs and Shaun off the bench together when thsi happens, that will totally kill the second teams, and have singleton and wilcox in at the same time as well.
> 
> Oh man I'm excited.



I think they should to, but I just dont see Corey coming off the bench. He seems agaisnt the idea, even though it shouldnt really be his choice.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Good news, hopefully he'll begin where he left off last year. His passes are so beautiful.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep6dec06,1,4487871.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Second-year point guard Shaun Livingston said he was pleased with his progress in recovering from back problems that have sidelined him since training camp.
> 
> "Everything is working out," said Livingston, who recently resumed non-contact workouts with the team. "I'm just trying to get back in shape, because conditioning is the main thing."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/clippers/news/maggette_livingston_051209.html 



> Clippers guard Shaun Livingston took the floor in practice this morning and participated in limited contact drills for the first time since October. He continues to progress as he makes his way back to the active roster, and his return to game action remains on schedule.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

good to hear. Hopefully a reporter will ask him what % he is at right now...that would give us a good gauge of where hes at. Im sure conditioning right now is a factor as he hasnt been in contact drills for what, a month and a half? Im glad theyre bringing him along slowly . 

Im actually curious as to how his shoulder is. Didnt they say he didnt do surgery on it, and it could be something that might happen again in the future, since it takes a long time to heal? hopefully im mistaken there.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> good to hear. Hopefully a reporter will ask him what % he is at right now...that would give us a good gauge of where hes at. Im sure conditioning right now is a factor as he hasnt been in contact drills for what, a month and a half? Im glad theyre bringing him along slowly .
> 
> Im actually curious as to how his shoulder is. Didnt they say he didnt do surgery on it, and it could be something that might happen again in the future, since it takes a long time to heal? hopefully im mistaken there.


Im glad the Clips are bringing Livi back slowly. There is no need to rush him . Lets not forget the kid is only 2 years out of high school. His body is still maturing and thats probably contributed to his back problems. When he comes back he will add another dimension to our team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston Back Next Week? 



> He is not expected to play tonight against the Phoenix Suns or Sunday against the Detroit Pistons but may be used next week against San Antonio or New Orleans.
> 
> "We're still keeping it open, based on how I feel each day, so we'll see how it goes," he said.





> Asked if he expects to be rusty when he's put in the lineup, he answered, "I don't think it'll take that long to get back into the flow, because my job is to deliver the ball and run the team. That could come a little more natural than trying to put the ball in the hole."


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston Might Travel 



> Point guard Shaun Livingston, who said he experienced no back pain after participating in contact drills for the first time, might accompany the team on this week's trip to Oklahoma City and San Antonio, Coach Mike Dunleavy said Saturday.
> 
> "He may go on the trip, but to play on the trip would be a leap," Dunleavy said. "If everything goes OK, I would say he'd be back within a week. Unless he has a setback in practice, I would say he'll be back around that time."





> If Livingston does not return on the trip, he might make his season debut Dec. 17 against the Houston Rockets at Staples Center.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well....like i said i saw him play briefly last year not all season, so i mean can someone

explain what the big hype on him is....


what were his point averages...assists...T.O's


last year, im interested

cuz yeah even today when they showed him on the jumbotron thing at Staples

the crowd went wild 

hmmm


----------



## WHOZANE (Jul 4, 2005)

I have seen him yesterday after the game and he still looks skinny


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

ClipOre4Life said:


> Ya let's hope not. They're all different types of injuries so they're indicative of his weak body not of any particular area that could have consistent problems. He just needs to condition his body.


Right. He's a skinny, undeveloped, still growing kid. Unlike LeBron and Amare who came into the league fully developed ... Shaun is very thin, unmuscular and being that tall his spine is not yet strong nor fully developed. He's still fragile. I _THINK_, on average, males don't stop growing until they're about 19-20.

If the league recorded ACTUAL heights, we'd have a better barometer on that fact.

I think Shaun will be OK, once he's fully developed. Both Magic and MJ were injured early on in their career.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Trivial Pursuit: Elden Campbell grew an inch or two when he was 28.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

mang said:


> ... His passes are so beautiful.


Yes ... they ARE!!! Truly, shades of Magic Johnson.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

NOBLE said:


> Trivial Pursuit: Elden Campbell grew an inch or two when he was 28.


Is that true?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Q's News: said:


> After Livingston returns, he will retire 2 weeks later during shoot around due to a hang nail.


sorry i couldnt resist :biggrin:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I really hope this guy can stay healthy, because if he does - he's on his way to becoming the BEST point guard in the NBA.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Is that true?


 Yup.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Jason powell says that livvy should be available some minutes tomorrow. Isnt that our luck. One of the few games thats not televised, and its shaun's comeback game.


----------



## Livo14 (Dec 12, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Jason powell says that livvy should be available some minutes tomorrow. Isnt that our luck. One of the few games thats not televised, and its shaun's comeback game.


At least you get to see the games.
I've seen about 2 Clips games on ESPN Pacific in the last four years.

Lets just hope Shaun stays healthy.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livo14 said:


> At least you get to see the games.
> I've seen about 2 Clips games on ESPN Pacific in the last four years.
> 
> Lets just hope Shaun stays healthy.


Welcome to the site, Livo14!


Glad to hear that Livingston might see some time tomarrow.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep14dec14,1,3817519.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> Second-year point guard Shaun Livingston, sidelined all season because of a stress reaction in his lower back, might make his season debut tonight against the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> "It's possible," Dunleavy said. "We've been working him hard the last couple of days. If there's any residual effect, then no. But if he's OK, he could."


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Great to hear.


----------

